# Rot at the base of leaves



## papheteer (Sep 29, 2013)

Some of my plants had lower leaves that looked perfectly healthy but the bases were all brown and they came off very very easily. The next leaf don't show any rot. The rot was just very dark and dried up, not mushy nor smelly. What could this be? Thanks!


----------



## ALToronto (Sep 29, 2013)

I have the same problem, and I'm curious as well. It's not the lowest leaf that this happens to, but it's isolated to one leaf only.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 29, 2013)

photos would help


----------



## papheteer (Sep 29, 2013)

It always happens on a perfectly healthy leaf. Sometimes there's a new root coming out from the base (which I know is the cause), but sometimes there's none. 

Here's an example:


----------



## abax (Sep 29, 2013)

I had the same problem and lost two what appeared perfectly healthy plants. Water was dripping from my gh ceiling right into the crown of
both plants. Looked exactly like the photo at the base of the plant. May
I venture to guess that water has gotten into the base of the damaged
leaves? Just in case, I drenched the rest of my Paphs. with Cleary's 3336
and the damage has stopped.


----------



## Trithor (Sep 30, 2013)

I have had a similar problem on occasion. I have a suspicion that it was related to damage caused by slugs. We have a small little slug (?baby slug?) that seems to feed on the algae growing on the potting mix surface and plant base. I suspect that they cause microscopic damage to the leaf base at the same time, and that this damage predisposes that leaf to a localized fungal infection. The reason why I say this is that the problem seems to resolve itself for a while after I treat the greenhouse with a molluscicide.
But who knows, I will read this thread with interest to see if there are any other suggestions.


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 30, 2013)

To me, that looks like normal leaf shedding. Every fall paphs dicard their lowest leaves. If a plant is growing corectly, it will have nice new leaves on top and no longer has a need for the lower leaves.


----------



## ALToronto (Sep 30, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> To me, that looks like normal leaf shedding. Every fall paphs dicard their lowest leaves. If a plant is growing corectly, it will have nice new leaves on top and no longer has a need for the lower leaves.



Yes, but this is happening to intermediate leaves, not the lowest ones. I think Gary is right about some sort of insect damage.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2013)

I was going to ask if there was a root coming out but you answered below. Intermediate leaves sometimes have roots growing out so that can be a cause. Bottom leaves sitting in moist media can get dirt in the base and rot out. Could be many things but probably just shed if no other factors are apparent.


----------



## papheteer (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you so much guys!


----------



## papheteer (Sep 30, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I was going to ask if there was a root coming out but you answered below. Intermediate leaves sometimes have roots growing out so that can be a cause. Bottom leaves sitting in moist media can get dirt in the base and rot out. Could be many things but probably just shed if no other factors are apparent.



I think it could be that those leaves were sitting on moist media. I'll try and repot them as they are long overdue I think!


----------

